# 24fightingchickens.com is back up.



## Andrew Green (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/

Well, the old content is all gone and new stuff is up.  Quick glance leads me to believe he is planning on putting the old stuff into a book and selling it, but I just had a quick peak.

Anyways, for those that don't know not too long ago this was one of the largest martial arts sites out there, and probably the largest Shotokan one.  It did a lot to beat out myths and misconceptions held by many karate practitioners and made a lot of people question what they where doing.

That said he also rubbed a lot of people the wrong way because of his style of writing and presenting his ideas...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

It used to have a lot of good info. but was somewhat opinionated. See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=777

I'm glad to know it's back up.


----------



## searcher (Sep 17, 2005)

Glad to hear it.   He is a wonderful resource for the Shotokan style.


----------

